# Aquarium Adventure $1/gallon sale



## crazie.eddie

AA is having a $1/gallon sale on tanks. Standard size rectangular tanks (20H, 29, 55, 75) in black trim.

125, 150, & 210 gallon tanks (Standard rectangular with black trim) are going for $2/gallon.

Standard rectangular iron stands up to 75 gallons are also selling for $1/gallon.

50% on plants and fish.

Sale is through July 6.

Sale items are only stock items, no special orders.


----------

